# *** Scores from RBO 01-27-13 ***



## passthru24 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well RBO had a record breaking day and for all the shooters that came out you all were the reason way. We had well over 200 people show up, and 162 shooters !!!! Thanks to all the shooters that came out and shot today and for letting us be apart of your Sunday. We could not do any of this with out the shooters coming out and supporting us,,AGAIN THANKS !!! Thanks to all the RBO staff members that helped make it a Great shoot also. The Scores are below and should be on web site www.riverbottomoutdoors.net  soon. Look forward to all the NoN Fla. shooters next Sunday for another fine day of shooting. 

Open Money 		  Scores	12's
Corey Bryant			200	3
Travis Turner			200	3
Mark Keese			192	2
Randy Siers			189	2
Brian Dansby			185	4
Blake Burger			183	3
Robert Kidd			178	6
Steve Smith			166	0

Open Trophy			
Michael Barnes		198	4
Johnny BoBo			195	3
Mike Murray			183	3
Colten Short			149	2

Known 45				
Slaton Crider			210	5
Jason Reeves		             202      4
Chris Driver			200	4
Corey Wright			196	2
RyanCoontz			195	3
Keith Bowden			192	5
Tripp Upchurch		192	2
Danny Elsberry		187	0
Berk Cook			185	0
Keith Morris			176	0
Stephen Price			165	1
Dusty Bowden		             162      1

Seniors				
Lee Johnson			177	1

Bowhunter				
Robert Sims			199	6
Larry Williams			198	4
Doug Gresham		197	6
Ray Yeager			194	1
Joseph Kee			194	0
Nathan Jones			188	3
Dylan Bebosa			183	4
Nick Parr			178	6
Jamie Whitten 		177	2
TC Hester			174	1
Tony Luiz			168	1
Jonathan Whitten		163	0
Jason Whitten			119	0
Nick Hughes				

Bow Novice				
Anthony Pruitt			202	5
Josh Youmans		             196	2
Drew Garrison	             195	3
Wade Worley			190	2
Andy Pittman			188	2
Matt Jennings			183	4
Ryan Grubbs			181	1
David Smith			178	2
Ryann Short			176	3
Chad Norton			169	0
Bubba Laster			168	3
Johnathan Mason		155	0
Trent Norris			150	0
Dalton Smith			149	0
Bradley Price			141	1
Jared Joiner			139	1
Jared Bell			125	1
Jason Gentry				

Womens				
Lori Hester			192	4
Megan Mckinney		188	2
Shelia Brett			173	1
Rachel Gresham		167	2
Steph Kessler			162	2
Tasha Williams		113	0
Tabatha Jones			
Tanya Shellnutt		126	0

Sr. Eagle				
Hunter Cauthen		182	0
Savannah Short		172	0
Briceson Dansby		150	1
Taylor Luiz			141	0
Nick Burkey			140	0
Daniel Pelletier		84	0

Eagle					
Gage Tucker			184	3

Jr. Eagle				
Archer Turner			130	0
Lilli Whorley			115	1
Dawson Youmans		114	0

Fun Shoot				
Kevin Hawk			200	4
Dale Bloodsworth		195	3
JJ Rosser			194	1
Nolen Mckinney		190	1
James Hawk			187	2
Sherri Elsberry		185	2
Lamar Norris			173	2
Jim Gardner			173	1
Mike Kessler			171	3
Brandon Jersey		158	2
Rena Cook			152	0
Bill Snellgrove			144	0
Brianna Williams		143	0
Abby Bradley			141	0
Dillian Bradley			137	0
Emma Cook			137	0
Justin Williams		             134	0
Gracie Cook			131	0
Drake Snellgrove		120	0
TJ New			116	0
Lucas Whitten			115	1
Lilla Cook			100	0
Sara Crider			61	0
Cody Griffith				
Isaac Bohrer				
Matt Bohrer				
Chris Bradley				
Meghan Clarke			
Allen Johnson				
Payton Caldwell			
Aydan McKenzie			
Chuck Cauthen			
Taylor Hancock			
Stacy Cauthen			
Mike Hester				
Grethchen Pruett			
Scott Wright				
Richard Mabry				
Quinton Cordon			
Adam Montgomery			
Eric dangle				
Allan Morris				
Jody Miller				
Charlie Walker			
Mike Webb				
Michelle Webb			
Ephraim Beaher			
Ed Talley				
Robbie Lark				
Patrick Sheets			
Chris Tatum				
Walker Scarbough			
Colton Sikes				
Alexis Joiner				
Scott Green				
Rebekah Green			
Matt Whorley				
Chris Brinton				
Chris Wooten				
Sean Altman				
Cody Duke				
Sam Cooty				
Josh Pelletier				
Dianne Prescott			
Matt Whitlock				
Glenn Burkey				
Chris Powers				
George Plemmons			
James Grizzard			
Mary Crider				
Dawson Wainright			
Emily Wainright			
Ray Crider				
Chad Mccoullough


----------



## bigbuck35 (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad y'all had a record breaking crowd!! It was a great shoot today!! Can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 27, 2013)

If anybody missed this shoot they missed a blast! The RBO Gang did it up good. Always a fun place to shoot and good company. Thanks guys and gals for having us. See ya next time I hope.


----------



## solocam678 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yessir...great turnout. See y'all next Sunday.


----------



## noviceshooter (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a blast as always, and to anybody not going to fla, next weekend come out for the fun shoot at RBO. If you are going to fla, good luck


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for putting it on the RAC crew know what it takes. See yall soon.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 27, 2013)

About time you got the scores up.


----------



## SlicksLove (Jan 27, 2013)

I know I had a blast!!!!!  glad y'all had a good turnout! My fav place to shoot!!!!


----------



## iknowu72 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for a great day had a blast.


----------



## poisonarrow (Jan 27, 2013)

Enjoyed it! Thanks guys!


----------



## chad mccullough (Jan 28, 2013)

Great shoot! Everyone come out next Sunday to RBO for a fun shoot!


----------



## jason99ws6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome shoot.  Had a great time!


----------

